# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Thẻ đi lại doanh nhân APEC (ABTC)

## hangnt

_Thẻ đi lại của doanh nhân APEC (APEC Business Travel Card viết tắt ABTC) là một loại giấy tờ do cơ quan có thẩm quyền của nước và vùng lãnh thổ tham gia Chương trình thẻ đi lại của doanh nhân APEC cấp cho doanh nhân của mình để tạo thuận lợi cho việc đi lại thực hiện các hoạt động hợp tác kinh doanh, thương mại, đầu tư, dịch vụ; tham dự các hội nghị, hội thảo và các mục đích kinh tế khác tại các nước và vùng lãnh thổ thuộc APEC tham gia Chương trình. Người mang thẻ ABTC, khi nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh các nước và vùng lãnh thổ có tên ghi trong thẻ thì không cần phải có thị thực của các nước và vùng lãnh thổ đó._

Thẻ ABTC có giá trị sử dụng trong 03 năm, kể từ ngày cấp và không được gia hạn. Khi thẻ ABTC hết thời hạn sử dụng, nếu người được cấp thẻ vẫn còn nhu cầu đi lại trong khối APEC, thì làm thủ tục đề nghị cấp lại thẻ mới.

Thẻ ABTC chỉ có giá trị nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh khi người mang thẻ xuất trình kèm theo hộ chiếu hợp lệ. Mỗi lần nhập cảnh, người mang thẻ ABTC được các nước và vùng lãnh thổ thành viên cấp chứng nhận tạm trú theo thời hạn quy định của các nước hoặc vùng lãnh thổ đó.

Doanh nhân được cấp thẻ ABTC có trách nhiệm sử dụng thẻ đúng mục đích nhập cảnh, giữ gìn và bảo quản thẻ; không được tự ý sửa đổi nội dung ghi trong thẻ; không được dùng thẻ vào việc vi phạm pháp luật.

Doanh nhân được cấp thẻ ABTC phải tôn trọng và tuân thủ các quy định của pháp luật về nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú và các quy định khác liên quan đến hoạt động của doanh nhân tại các nước hoặc vùng lãnh thổ thành viên.

Doanh nhân được cấp thẻ ABTC vi phạm pháp luật Việt Nam sẽ bị cơ quan có thẩm quyền Việt Nam xử lý theo quy định của pháp luật hiện hành.

*Đối tượng được cấp thẻ ABTC là những ai?*

1. Doanh nhân Việt Nam đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp nhà nước:

Chủ tịch Hội đồng quản trị, Tổng giám đốc Tổng công ty trực thuộc Thủ tướng Chính phủ (Tổng công ty 91);Tổng giám đốc, Phó Tổng giám đốc; Giám đốc, Phó giám đốc các doanh nghiệp, khu công nghiệp, khu chế xuất của Việt Nam; Giám đốc, Phó giám đốc Ngân hàng Việt Nam hoặc Giám đốc, Phó giám đốc chi nhánh Ngân hàng Việt Nam;Kế toán trưởng hoặc Trưởng/Phó phòng các doanh nghiệp, khu công nghiệp, khu chế xuất, ngân hàng, chi nhánh Ngân hàng Việt Nam trở lên.

2. Doanh nhân Việt Nam đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp được thành lập theo Luật Doanh nghiệp, Luật Hợp tác xã và Luật Đầu tư tại Việt Nam :

Tổng giám đốc, Phó Tổng giám đốc; Giám đốc, Phó giám đốc các doanh nghiệp; kế toán trưởng hoặc người có chức danh Trưởng phòng trong các doanh nghiệp ngoài quốc doanh;Chủ tịch, Phó Chủ tịch Hội đồng quản trị công ty cổ phần; Chủ tịch, Phó Chủ tịch Hội đồng thành viên, Chủ tịch, Phó Chủ tịch công ty trách nhiệm hữu hạn; Chủ tịch ban quản trị hợp tác xã, Chủ nhiệm hợp tác xã.

3. Các trường hợp khác được xét cấp thẻ ABTC:

Các vị là lãnh đạo các ngành kinh tế, Thủ trưởng cấp Bộ, Chủ tịch Ủy ban nhân dân các tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương trực tiếp quản lý chuyên ngành về các hoạt động của các doanh nghiệp Việt Nam có nhiệm vụ tham dự các cuộc họp, hội nghị và các hoạt động về hợp tác, phát triển kinh tế của APEC;Công chức, viên chức nhà nước có nhiệm vụ tham dự các cuộc họp, hội nghị, hội thảo và các hoạt động kinh tế khác của APEC; Trưởng, Phó cơ quan đại diện thương mại Việt Nam tại các nước và vùng lãnh thổ thành viên tham gia Chương trình ABTC.

*Điều kiện được cấp thẻ ABTC tiến hành như sau:*

Doanh nhân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu còn giá trị sử dụng (thời hạn sử dụng còn trên 12 tháng).Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp có các hoạt động hợp tác kinh doanh, thương mại, đầu tư và dịch vụ với các đối tác trong các nền kinh tế thành viên tham gia thẻ ABTC được thể hiện thông qua các hợp đồng kinh tế, thương mại, các dự án đầu tư và các hợp đồng dịch vụ cụ thể.Doanh nhân làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp được thể hiện bằng hợp đồng lao động, quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ và tham gia đóng bảo hiểm xã hội đầy đủ tại doanh nghiệp đang làm việc.Doanh nhân phải là người từ 18 tuổi trở lên; người không bị hạn chế năng lực hành vi dân sự hoặc không bị mất năng lực hành vi dân sự.Không thuộc các trường hợp chưa được phép xuất cảnh quy định tại Điều 10 Quy chế ban hành kèm theo Quyết định số 45/2006/QĐ-TTg ngày 28 tháng 02 năm 2006 của Thủ tướng Chính phủ về việc cấp và quản lý thẻ đi lại của doanh nhân APEC.Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp đã có hoạt động từ 06 (sáu) tháng trở lên.Doanh nhân đang làm việc tại các doanh nghiệp chấp hành tốt pháp luật về thương mại, thuế, hải quan, lao động và bảo hiểm xã hội.

*Thủ tục và thời gian cấp thẻ ABTC*

Văn bản đề nghị của doanh nghiệp do đại diện theo pháp luật của doanh nghiệp ký tên và đóng dấu (theo mẫu)Bản sao một trong các loại giấy tờ: thư mời, hợp đồng ngoại thương, hợp đồng liên doanh, hợp đồng hợp tác kinh doanh, hợp đồng cung cấp dịch vụ hoặc các chứng từ xuất nhập khẩu khác (L/C, vận đơn, tờ khai hải quan, hóa đơn thanh toán) không quá 01 năm tính đến thời điểm xin cấp thẻ ABTC với các đối tác thuộc nền kinh tế thành viên APEC tham gia chương trình thẻ ABTC (kèm bản chính các giấy tờ trên để đối chiếu). Nếu các văn bản bằng tiếng nước ngoài phải có bản dịch tiếng Việt kèm theo;Bản sao hộ chiếu;Bản sao quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ;Bản sao sổ Bảo hiểm xã hội;

*Thời gian cấp:* 10 ngày làm việc

*Mang theo bản chính để đối chiếu nếu là bản sao không có sao y chứng thực.

Trách nhiệm của doanh nghiệp:* 

Doanh nghiệp có trách nhiệm định kỳ hàng năm (hạn chót vào ngày 31 tháng 12 hàng năm) phải báo cáo tình hình sử dụng thẻ ABTC của doanh nhân thuộc doanh nghiệp mình gồm các nội dung ban hành kèm theo Quy chế này. Doanh nghiệp phải tự chịu trách nhiệm về tính chính xác của các thông tin kê khai trong báo cáo và cam kết chấp hành nghiêm chỉnh pháp luật cũng như các quy định của các nước và vùng lãnh thổ thành viên APEC áp dụng đối với người mang thẻ ABTC. Trường hợp doanh nghiệp không báo cáo hoặc báo cáo không đúng hạn xem như doanh nghiệp vi phạm quy chế và các doanh nhân trong doanh nghiệp sẽ được các cơ quan có thẩm quyền, nơi doanh nghiệp nộp hồ sơ xin phép cho sử dụng thẻ ABTC trình Ủy ban nhân dân thành phố ra quyết định và thông báo đến Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh về việc thẻ ABTC không còn giá trị sử dụng.Đối với doanh nhân của doanh nghiệp đã chuyển công tác, thôi giữ chức vụ hoặc đã nghỉ việc, doanh nghiệp phải có trách nhiệm giữ lại thẻ và báo cáo ngay với các cơ quan có thẩm quyền, nơi doanh nghiệp nộp hồ sơ xin phép cho sử dụng thẻ ABTC để báo cáo Ủy ban nhân dân thành phố ra quyết định thẻ không còn giá trị sử dụng, liên hệ và nộp lại thẻ đã cấp cho doanh nhân để Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh – Bộ Công an quản lý.Đối với trường hợp doanh nghiệp bị phát hiện giới thiệu không đúng người của doanh nghiệp hoặc người của doanh nghiệp nhưng không đúng tiêu chí, điều kiện xét cho phép sử dụng thẻ ABTC, thì người đại diện theo pháp luật của doanh nghiệp và những doanh nhân được đề nghị cho phép sử dụng thẻ của doanh nghiệp sẽ được các cơ quan có thẩm quyền, nơi doanh nghiệp nộp hồ sơ xin phép cho sử dụng thẻ ABTC trình Ủy ban nhân dân thành phố ra quyết định và thông báo đến Cục Quản lý Xuất nhập cảnh về việc thẻ ABTC không còn giá trị sử dụng và chịu những chế tài khác của pháp luật.

*Các quốc gia tham gia chương trình thẻ ABTC gồm:*
_
Úc, Brunei, Chile, Trung Quốc, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Malaysia, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, Peru, Philippines, Singapore, Đài Loan, Thái Lan và Việt Nam_

*Các khuyến cáo liên quan đến thẻ ABTC:* 

Khi sử dụng thẻ ABTC bạn nên nhập cảnh đúng với mục đích kinh doanh theo quy định vì vậy bạn cần phải có địa chỉ làm việc của các cơ quan đối tác, các hợp đồng kinh doanh .Mặt khác khi được hỏi về mục đích nhập cảnh, bạn phải trả lời mục đích chuyến đi là kinh doanh và không trả lời các mục đích khác như: du lịch, thăm thân, thăm quan…có thể bạn bị các cơ quan chức nhập cư nước sở tại đề nghị xin thị thực mới để phù hợp với mục đich chuyến đi.Bạn nên lưu trú đúng với thời hạn cho phép. Trong trường hợp bạn ở lại quá thời hạn cho phép,cơ quan nước sở tại có quyền tịch thu lại thẻ của bạn và trục xuất bạn ra khỏi nước họ.Thực tế một số nước đã đề nghị can thiệp về việc sử dụng thẻ ABTC để ở lại quá thời hạn.Vì vậy bạn nên sử dụng thẻ ABTC đúng với các quy định và mục tiêu của thẻ này.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------

